# Timeanddate.com



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

Anyone use this site? this is for my area and I'm drawn to the fact it gives such a long range prediction...I'm going to use this and environment Canada in unison.

http://www.timeanddate.com/weather/canada/markham/ext


----------

